# Elevator equip rm. /mech rm.require an outlet?



## sparky1plug (May 23, 2008)

Does an elevator equip rm./mech rm.require a duplex receptacle/no voice or data present.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

yes and it must be on its own circuit. 620.23C

tha cicuit can supply the lights in the machine room as well.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I would install more than one. Just my opinion.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I would install more than one. Just my opinion.


Nah. Not really needed in an elevator mechanical room.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

We also put a light and outlet in the shaft as well, more often than not they have a sump pit.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> We also put a light and outlet in the shaft as well, more often than not they have a sump pit.


I hope so RK. Those are code requirements.


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

Is everything in the elev. equipment to be on own circuit like the pit light, outlet in the room and the stump pump. Or can any of it share a circuit?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

chefsparky said:


> Is everything in the elev. equipment to be on own circuit like the pit light, outlet in the room and the stump pump. Or can any of it share a circuit?


the lights and the recep in the mechanical room can share a circuit. Not sure about the pit stuff. I'll have to look it up but I think it can be on the same circuit as the mechanical room equipment.

Well, let me correct that. 680.23 (mechanical room) and 680.24 (pit) both state they require a seperate branch circuit for the lights and recep in each of those locations. From that statement, I would read it as you need a seperate circuit for each. i.e. you need two circuits.

You also need a third circuit to supply the lighting and ventilation fans for the elevator car as well. (figured I might as well throw that in as well)

AND you would need a seperate circuit for the heating and/or AC for the elevator car as well.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nap said:


> I hope so RK. Those are code requirements.


I didn't assume that the OP knew that after reading his post. I also know it's code but wasn't in the mood to go look it up, to site the numbers. I maybe helpful at times but I'm also lazy when working for free.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

The few I have done had circuits for:

Car lights
Room GFCI
Room light(s)
Pit sump pump
Pit light/GFCI (I think this was the only circuit that was "shared")

You might want to check with the elevator guy - he might have a good idea of what the elevator inspector wants and the elevator code requires. Around here, they are much stricter than the NEC.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I didn't assume that the OP knew that after reading his post. I also know it's code but wasn't in the mood to go look it up, to site the numbers. I maybe helpful at times but I'm also lazy when working for free.


 
No problems. I figured you did. Just poking ya.


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you nap for the answer. My boss said I could share a circuit with the rm. gfci and the pit. Now I know that I can not. Thank you again. 

Greg


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

Something also about the lighting not on the load side of a GFI.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Pa. elevator rooms,pits ect.are required to beGFI protected.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Nah. Not really needed in an elevator mechanical room.


If you did much service or testing in these rooms and you would wish there were more!

In addition if possible place on stand by power.


----------



## skeeter (Jul 31, 2007)

Pit sump outlet is non gfi and a simplex outlet 620.85


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

*rope*

last couple elev i did they had something called a " rope brake". had to give it a 20a breaker all its own. plus SP disc sw if memory correct


----------



## prldrp1 (Jun 1, 2009)

In Chicago, Elevator disconnect within 3' of the door and on oppisite wall of door swing...car lights are fed through the elevator equipment and its feed.....a gfi in the equip. rm, and pit....light in the pit....smoke detector no more than 18" from sprinkler head in pit and head, and one in the equip room....elevator F.A. shutdown/recall.....F.A shunt trip. NO other conduits, ductwork etc can run through equip. room or shaft ceiling...also a dedicated phone line


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

sparky1plug said:


> Does an elevator equip rm./mech rm.require a duplex receptacle/no voice or data present.


 Yes, like the others said, on GFI. 
Check also if you need to suppy a set of contacts that can be installed on the disconnect handle . This is to open up the battery back-up for the elevator on service by the elevator guy.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

All your questions can be answered by reading article 620. Specifically article 620.23 and 620.24


----------

